# Necesito informacion intalacion electrica kangoo mdelo 2001



## nini alcides (Feb 28, 2013)

me podrias ayudar tengo un problema con mi kangoo c me quemo las fusilera y el soporta relay y destellador                 
yo quisiera  saber cual son los relay y dstellador k yeba

 la kangoo es 2001 con airbag y direccion asistida, tiene regulación de luces....
gracias


----------

